# Eddy Curry



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Would Denver fans trade Hilario and Barry or Leonard to Chicago for Curry?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Well.. i don't like Curry... And i love Nene's toughness during the game... Both players are questioned about their Offseason and Motivation.. but i would still stay with Nene... Besides... Getting rid of a SG is not the best plan really!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

you think curry gets winded in chicago....:laugh: 

not interested


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nene>curry.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> nene>curry.


Brilliant contribution. Keep it up...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Brilliant contribution. Keep it up...


:yes:


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Brilliant contribution. Keep it up...


Wipe that smile off your face, ******.

Curry >>>>Nene


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd say they are around the same right now. But when someone is deemed baby shaq and they actually show glimpses of greatness and play pretty good for the rest of the year I would get that 21 year old and sign him up. Eddy will be a beast in the league in time.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> 
> 
> Wipe that smile off your face, ******.
> ...


Wow, another brilliant contribution. If we keep getting posts like this in the Nuggets forum, it'll be the hottest board on the site. Keep it up everyone!


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Curry's offensive talent is something unreachable for Nene...Right now there is not much difference, but Curry can become better...U got to trust him


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Curry's offensive talent is something unreachable for Nene...Right now there is not much difference, but Curry can become better...U got to trust him


Yeah, Nene doesn't have a chance at catching Curry on the offensive side, even with Curry's laziness. Truth is, Nene is lazy enough in his own right. I'd rather pick the lazy bum with the most talent, and that would be Curry.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> nene>curry.


right now and in the future


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

While they may be close today...

Wait another year, then for the next decade it will be CURRY! 

No contest.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Nene doesn't have a chance at catching Curry on the offensive side, even with Curry's laziness. Truth is, Nene is lazy enough in his own right. I'd rather pick the lazy bum with the most talent, and that would be Curry.


I'm afraid I agree with this bleak assessment. They're not very comparable players, in that they have different strengths. At this point, I don't really expect either to catch fire and dominate the league the way it was hoped they could someday when they were first drafted. 

I would say worst case is that Curry peaks at 17 ppg, 8 rpg, 1.5 bpg, and Nene peaks at 12 ppg, 8 rpg, 1.5 bpg, 1.5 spg. It's so hard to find a reliable low-post scorer that I'd prefer to pair Curry with Martin for the long haul.

So I give the edge to Curry, but having said that I'm quite happy with Denver's frontcourt rotation going into this season. Nene does seem a bit more motivated, and Elson should look better as well.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I agree with this bleak assessment. They're not very comparable players, in that they have different strengths. At this point, I don't really expect either to catch fire and dominate the league the way it was hoped they could someday when they were first drafted.
> ...


Yeah, Nene does seem a little more motivated, which is a scary thought. But I feel the two can be compared not so much in terms of strengths and weaknesses, but potential and effort. Curry has the potential to drop 25 night in and night out. Nene has the potential to be a dominating power forward with a rare skill set. Unfortunately, neither seem interested in takin their games to the next level, let alone even doing what their respective teams ask them to. But like you said, having a low post presence is invaluable and in that respect, I tend to lean towards Curry also.


----------

